# Sorority Tank



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

I want to make a small sorority tank. 
I have a 5 gal tank, is this to small.
I was only going to put in about 3 but i could always put more if it is better.

What are some of the things I should do to make sure that the fish dont kill eachother. 
I havent done anything involving females, so I am kinda new on this idea.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

To do a sorority tank, you need at least a 10 gallon to make it work. Female bettas can be just as aggressive as the males. They need room to get away from each other. They need lots of hiding places like plants and caves. The more females you have, the more it spreads out the aggression. One female will usually become the alpha female and they will fight among themselves at first to eastablish a pecking order.I think once that is established, things should settle down. I hope this helps.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Basically what drama said, Im trying to get one running so hopefully i can give you more info after that


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Okay sounds good, so how many bettas should i put in, also should i let them all together at the same time, or put two in, then another, then another, and so on.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know if it works ina 5g but if you do your supposed to put no less than 4 and all at the same time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd be a little leery of trying it with a five gallon. You could try it and see how it goes. I wouldn't go with less than 4 females.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I wouldnt try unless you have a place to seperate them if needed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, if you DO try it, have some containers ready to go to put them in if it doesn't work out. I'd lovre to do a sorority if 4 females would fit in my 4 gallon. But then I'd have to cycle the tank...


----------

